# Microfone com som falhando.

## stockler

Estou com o seguinte problema:

Estou usando kernel 2.6.17-r8-gentoo, com o alsa built-in no kernel.

O som está perfeito, xmms, mplayer, amsn.

Porem o microfone está saindo metalizado e com muitas falhas, tem momentos q não sai som nenhum. No skype então, um lixo mesmo. Tentei com o OSS (/dev/dsp) e ALSA. 

No windão e no slack funciona bem.

Estou usando o gnome, mas tb aprensentou o mesmo problema com o kde mesmo com o full duplex selecionado.

A placa controladora é a nforce2, uso o modulo snd-intel8x0.

O que pode estar ocasionando esse problema?

Estou tentando tb usar o microfone usb da webcam, mas sem sucesso. Antes conseguia fazer ela ser reconhecida, mas sem sair som. mas depois de tanto mexer, não consegui mais deixar pelo menos disponivel para selecionar no skype hehe.

Me ajudem pelo menos com o microfone normal, com entrada na placa de audio. Por favor. 

Vlw.

----------

## stockler

Por favor, alguém poderia me auziliar nesse caso?

Abraços,

----------

## MetalGod

possivelmente tens algum conflito nos modulos ou o microfone com boost mal ligado.

----------

## stockler

E como posso verificar isso?

Estou subindo os modulos snd-intel8x0 e tb snd-usb-audio (este nÃ£o faz o mic usb da webcam funcionar). Pq o snd-usb-audio nÃ£o funfa? falta configurar mais alguma coisa no kernel? O mic usb Ã© reconhecido como usb camera, porem nÃ£o sai som.

JÃ¡ o mic com entrada padrao na placa de som, funfa, sÃ³ q com esse problema infernal.

Estou subindo tb todos os modulos snd, deve ser aki a salada? o que devo subir? hehe

O mic boost estÃ¡ ligado, mas deixa com muito ruÃ­do.

O mic funciona, porÃ©m fica horrÃ­vel o som. Tive o slack instalado e nÃ£o apresentou esse problema. tenho certeza que deve ser alguma coisa errada, mas nÃ£o sei onde. Alguma instalaÃ§Ã£o mal feita do alsa? 

Instalei os modulos do alsa pelo kernel-2.6.17-r8.

Estou usando o gnome, porÃ©m a primeira vez q usei o gentoo, estava com kde e apresentava o mesmo problema. 

Parece q estou com net discada usando o microfone como exemplo, corta tudo, sai com voz robotizada. Praticamente nÃ£o sai som, sÃ³ chiado.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.

----------

## stockler

Alguém poderia me dar uma luz nisso?

Por favor.

Ainda não consegui entender o pq de não funcionar, pois no slackware funciona perfeito.

Abraços,

----------

## pherseu

Eu tenho o mesmo problema aqui, minha soundcard é uma via82xx.

Estou usando o alsa como módulo (built-in não funcionou não sei porque) simplesmente por que assim funcionou o som normalmente.

Quando eu tento gravar alguma coisa fica normal! Eu gravo arquivo .ogg ou .wav perfeitamente com minha voz, mas voIP (gizmo ou skype) o microfone fica picotado!! Independente de com quem tento.

Tentei usar o skype com um sujeito que tem adsl 2mb/s, eu tenho 1mb/s ... é suficiente pra funcionar normal, mas minha voz fica sempre picotada! 

Agora eu quero voltar a tentar o alsa built-in, mas não sei nem por onde começar. Devo primeiro remover os pacotes alsa que tenho instalado ? 

Se alguém puder dar uma luz...

----------

## greboide

cara da uma olhada no seu ~/.asoundrc e posta ai pra gente dar uma olhada, eh a unica coisa q posso pensar.

----------

## pherseu

eu nÃ£o tenho ~/.asoundrc   :Question: 

----------

## greboide

entao sua emulacao de oss pode estar mal configurada ou ainda nao configurada o q dificulta bastante do microfone /dev/dsp funcionar.

----------

## stockler

Tive de criar esse arquivo, buscando na internet.

Como devo configurar isso?

Jah segui os doc pra alsa no gentoo e nao sei mais o q fazer..

----------

## pherseu

Acabo compilar uma versão mais nova do Kernel com o Alsa embutido (built-in) e o erro persiste. Estava e está habilitada a emulação de OSS, porém creio não ser este o problema, visto que o Skype funciona com o ALSA e não emulação OSS. O erro persiste e é bem bizarro  :Sad: 

----------

## stockler

Boa noite a todos.

Minha placa de som é nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1) carregando o modulo snd-intel8x0

Com esse .asoundrc o som do microfone sai muito falhado no skype e tb no recorder até consigo escutar melhor o som, porém não é tão nítido quando está ligado e falando no gnome, não sei se me entenderam.

```

 pcm.ossmix {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024          # must be unique!

    ipc_perm 0660         # sound for everybody (at least in your group)

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"      # you cannot use a "plug" device here, darn.

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024  # must be power of 2

        buffer_size 8192  # dito. It

        #format "S32_LE"

        #periods 128      # dito.

        #rate 8000        # with rate 8000 you *will* hear,

                          # if ossmix is used :)

    }

}

# bindings are cool. This says, that only the first

# two channels are to be used by dmix, which is enough for

# (most) oss apps and also lets multichannel chios work

# much faster:

bindings {

        0 0   # from 0 => to 0

        1 1   # from 1 => to 1

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "ossmix"     # use our new PCM here

}

# mixer0 like above

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, creio q estou chegando perto. tentei usar o dmix pra nforce porem nao está saindo som.

----------

## stockler

Bom dia.

Não entendo como isso pode ser possível.

Compilei todo o alsa built-in no kernel, o bom q não preciso ficar subindo módulos nem me preocupo com o alsaconf nem nada.

Mas o problema do microfone persiste.

O interessante q esse problema só ocorre no skype. Não testei no gizmo. 

Consigo gravar o som com o recorder e o som sai nítido, inclusive quando falo sem gravar apenas ligando o mic no gnome-volume-mananger.

Alguém já passou por isso? É totalmente bizarro. Pois conseguia usar normalmente o skype no slackware, compilado e tudo. É algum problema na versão atual?

Qualquer ajuda é bem vinda.

Muito obrigado.

----------

## greboide

me parece ser um problema do skype entao, pode tentar com diferentes versoes do mesmo, se persistir tente contatar um user forum do skype e faz a pergunta lah, diz o q ta acontecendo e fala q o microfone esta funcionando normal em outros aplicativos.

----------

## stockler

Boa tarde a todos, talvez nao uma boa notícia, porem mais proximo da solucao.

Consegui finalmente fazer o microfone funcionar no skype. Porem o som do call test sai como a do pato donald, mas a minha do microfone está perfeita, bem nitida.

A versao do skype q uso eh a estavel do portage, a versao ~x86 não funciona o microfone, se consigo fazer funcionar fica tudo picotado, o som sai todo falhado, muito xiado.

Esperanças? Alguem já passou por isso? Sabe o que falta pra conseguir algo 100%?

Abraços,

E muito obrigado pela ajuda.

Rafael.

----------

## thiagonunes

Olá pessoal.

Estou notando que vocês estão tendo dificuldade para resolver o problema de vocês, tenho observado ultimamente que o fórum anda pouco frequentado.

Então sugiro a vocês, principalmente os que estão com problemas, que se inscrevam na lista de discussão de usuários brasileiros de gentoo. Garanto que lá vocês receberam várias mensagens de ajuda em menos de 30 horas.

Pra quem não sabe é só mandar um email pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org .

Mas a propósito, eu uso microfone no skype aqui e funciona perfeitamente. Eu não uso arts, alguém que usa (ou não usa) tentou fazer o contrário? Tem que configurar o skype pra não usar arts senão sua voz não chega nas outras pessoas. Se rodar o skype por um terminal ajuda.

[]'s e boa sorte.

----------

